# Apprenticeship help in Toronto



## TorontoD (Mar 18, 2018)

**EDIT**

Sorry after i complete my program how do i obtain my hours


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

TorontoD said:


> 3. My program was a 1 year electrical course, do i get any credit for the time spent in school and the experience earned,


Your school should know that... and for the money you paid should find you work.

Anyway Union is best. There should be some kind of apprenticeship board where you live that will handle all the legal stuff like your hours, whether your school will be credited to your apprenticeship. 

Some folks here from the east will help more I suspect.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @TorontoD!

1. Always try to go Union first before open shop.

2. If you get a union apprenticeship you should get a well rounded amount of experience.

3. That would depend on who hires you. To me without time on the job you really don't have what it takes to work independently yet. Class room is only a start.

take any job you can get where they treat you like a human and not a possession but keep trying to get in the union.


----------



## TorontoD (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks guys, yea union sounds good and i was incorrect its not local 183 its local 353 lawrence ave east...im going to just walk in and see whats going on over there ...ill take any work as it is, can i work for a company and transfer over to a union and vice versa ? And i kind of want steady work instead of possible layoffs and nothing consistant ( so ive heard i could be wrong )


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TorontoD said:


> Thanks guys, yea union sounds good and i was incorrect its not local 183 its local 353 lawrence ave east...im going to just walk in and see whats going on over there ...ill take any work as it is, can i work for a company and transfer over to a union and vice versa ? And i kind of want steady work instead of possible layoffs and nothing consistant ( so ive heard i could be wrong )


You can work for a company but you need to apply and test in to get in the Union.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

When you get a job the contractor can grant you the school hours if they want, but they don’t have to.

Even if they do, your pay will not increase until you’ve completed 1800 hours. (The course you took can get you 600 hours I do believe)

Read this thread. It’s about the same course your in.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f31/electrical-apprenticeship-gta-area-249137/


----------



## TorontoD (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks for the help i appreciate it


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I’d go Union. Locals tend to have better pay, insurance, retirement, support. 

Your prior schooling may not transfer if you go Union. Ask the hall. 

Whatever you choose, there is no guarantee of no layoffs. With a union however you’re less likely to have a period of layoff, because you’re basically working for a dozen contractors at once instead of just one. If that makes sense.


----------



## TorontoD (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks tj...ill pm you if i have any other inquiries im trying to get into union but need some questions answered


----------

